

Ted Cruz to Chair Senate Science Subcommittee - eastbayjake
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/12/climate-change-denying-senator-ted-cruz-will-oversee-nasa/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook

======
zorrb
Was pretty sure when I saw this headline on my feed it was an Onion article...
nope.

This is one of those things the people don't really think about, and I know I
didn't, but it really seems that a lot of the power resides in getting
appointed to these committees. And it's something that people don't get to
vote on.

~~~
dwd
Seems getting the climate-change deniers into government in Australia was just
the test run.

This bodes ill for the future of renewables and carbon reduction.

------
spb
Relevant XKCD: [http://xkcd.com/154/](http://xkcd.com/154/)

